

BlueRuby -- From SAP - jacktang
https://www.sdn.sap.com/irj/scn/wiki?path=/display/Research/BlueRuby

======
satyajit
Great stuff man... having worked on SAP back in 1857, and now working on
Ruby/Rails, it feels good even SAP is waking up. So what if they have skipped
a century, I will still get a kick to see a dinosaur walking San Francisco
streets!

------
mahmud
(decf (cool-factor _ruby_ ))

